

The first port of Unix (1998) [pdf] - akkartik
http://www.uow.edu.au/content/groups/public/@web/@inf/@scsse/documents/doc/uow103747.pdf

======
akkartik
Another description of the same events: [http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/bits/Interdata/...](http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/bits/Interdata/32bit/unix/univWollongong_v6/miller.pdf)

------
pmarin
Richard Miller is also the same person who ported Plan9 to the RaspberryPi

